# Opinions on Range Finders



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been thinking for the last 2 years about a range finder purchase. Only use will be on P-dogs. I have only used two of them in the past. One , a Leica 1200 that was just unbelievable accurate. Able to locate the small P-dogs and range them. The second was a Nikon 440 that couldn't range a P-dog for nothing. Very dissappointed with it. So here is the questions: Do any of you have range finders ? If so what brand ? Likes and or dislikes ? What you use it for ?

I know there has been some dramatic improvements in the last 6 months. Even the Nikons have changed. I have heard some nice things about the Bushnells. But the only ones that I have talked to are salesmen. I want the real field use information. Thanks to any and all that respond. Al.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you buy one for me I'll be happy to tell you all about it


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't help you Al.....I still use my thumb....deadly accurate !!! :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Can't help you Al.....I still use my thumb....deadly accurate !!! :shock:


Jeez .45 how bout a finger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

When we going out for some Jacks again ?

How bout in a few weeks ?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have used that leica and I loved it too. In my opinion you get what you pay for with these pricey little buggers.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Nikon Monarch 800; I have liked it...Check out the Cabelas customer reviews of the different ones that you like; they usually have a lot of reviews that are usually pretty objective.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a Nikon 660 and love it, but have never tried it on P-dog, but it locks on geese in a field out to 700 yards.

Had a Bushnell 400 before and it wasn't even close to the league of the Nikon.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I haven't used the 1000+ yard rangefinders as much. However, I can tell you a few things about the effective range they usually have. I've used a Bushnell Scout (600 yd range) quite a bit, and it starts to get sketchy around 400 yards. At that range you have to get a good reflective target or it won't give a reading. I've also used an 800 yd finder a fair amount, and found the same to be true...its really only effective within about 2/3 of that range for most of my rangefinding. So when you determine what your longest shot will probably be, multiply that by 2 and get a rangefinder with at least that rating. I love my scout for muzzleloading and bowhunting since it's so small and works perfectly and flawlessly under 300 yards. But I think I'm going to get one of the Leupolds before the next rifle hunt.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I would definitely suggest you go with the Leica. You already saw first hand the difference. Nikon, Bushnell, and all the other cheap rangefinders are sub-par for long range shooting. The only other rangefinder I would suggest is the Swarovski. It is even more clear opticaly than the Leica. IMO the Leica is far and away the most bang for your buck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I would definitely suggest you go with the Leica. You already saw first hand the difference. Nikon, Bushnell, and all the other cheap rangefinders are sub-par for long range shooting. The only other rangefinder I would suggest is the Swarovski. It is even more clear opticaly than the Leica. *IMO the Leica is far and away the most bang for your buck*.


Amen!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, just buy some Geovids and your set! Other than having to sell one of your kids. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yeah, just buy some Geovids and your set! Other than having to sell one of your kids. :wink:


$2300.00 is well worth it! I won't hit the hills w/o mine.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey I agree, but not everyone puts that kind of stock in their hobbies. We is on the same page my friend.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just buy some Geovids and your set! Other than having to sell one of your kids. :wink:
> ...


Yes, but I can't use it as a tax write off :shock: I have read the stuff on the reviews from the Cabelas site. Not much help , other than one guy said he ranged a rock chuck. The Leica has a new one out in the 1200 Series. LRF 1200 Scan. I think if I do it , I'll go with the Leica. They can be had off of ebay for around $400-475.


----------

